
The New MySpace Mail Quietly Emerges As A Big-Time Email Competitor - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/30/the-new-myspace-mail-quietly-emerges-as-a-big-time-email-competitor/
======
killingmichael
Every program attempts to expand until it can read mail. Those programs which
cannot so expand are replaced by ones which can.

—Jamie Zawinski,

------
smhinsey
It seems a little misleading to compare myspace's overall uniques with the
email-specific unique counts of the other providers. It implies a 1:1 ratio
between uniques and people who are going to go through the relative (I'm sure
they've made it as easy as possible, but nonetheless) hassle of switching to a
new provider.

------
andreyf
I'm having trouble imagining why the number of users is a good indicator of
product quality. And although I feel like I'm parroting Steve Jobs, but I'd
rather be a great cook than a popular cook. In a perfect market, the two are
correlated... in reality: not so much. Being in popular locations, having a
recognizable brand, and taking advantage of users' imperfect knowledge all go
further than having a great product instead of a good one.

------
chaosmachine
I'm sure this will be a great playground for email worm authors.

~~~
redorb
agreed, and think of it as the new spam haven also. Honestly they are digging
for revenue and something to slow the decline in myspace userbase..

------
ohlol
Can we use Profile 2.0 on our Myspace E-mail, too? Ugh.

